# Quick Conversion



## pigcicles (Mar 9, 2007)

Today I picked up a cheapy hot plate so I could try out a cold smoke on cheese. It seems to be working perfectly, but it's 54Âº and raining outside right now. 

I just set the hotplate and one of my GOSM chip boxes in the bottom of an old gas grill. I ran the plug out the bottom and plugged it in... good to go. I've got mild cheddar and colby on right now with a 50/50 mix of hickory and cherry chips. I'm gonna let em go for about 45 minutes to see how it comes out

I haven't gutted the old gas grill yet, but now that I know what to do with it.. it soon will be

Thanks for the idea SmokyOky

Keep Smokin


----------



## cheech (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you have a report on how it turned out?


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in reporting back. I smoked the cheese, vaccuum packed it, put it in the fridge then took it to work last night with some smoked summer sausage that was given to me.

The report from the guys at work is it was good stuff. Not over smoked. I used the hickory / cherry mix, but I think next time I won't use any hickory as I thought it gave it a little bit of a bitter taste. Might have just been me.

But the method works well and I will be using it again in the near future.

Keep Smokin


----------

